# Skin Problem-PLEASE look at these pictures! PLEASE HELP! :(



## tracebird (Jun 28, 2012)

The vets cannot figure out what's wrong....I've taken her about 7 times in the past 3months. Have any of yall ever seen this? or have any idea what it could possibly be?

Pictures by tracebirrrd - Photobucket


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

your dog is having an alergic reaction to something. You may want to try an anti-biotic, some fish oil pills and if you are not feeding a quality food, that may be the cause.
I's say anti -biotics, happy jack xylecide shampoo, fish oil, and tomething like TOTW food, and see if improves.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

if its a food allergy, go to plain white rice and boiled/grilled chicken no bones. 

it could be environmental also...I would recommend a different vet, second opinion style. 

hell could be crazy straching (sp? my brain is not working yet) or chewing.


----------



## Karyn (Jun 27, 2012)

Are there little bumps? do they flake? My Winston had something that looked similar and was finally diagnosed with cushings! Is he drinking lots of water?


----------



## Karyn (Jun 27, 2012)

TOTW was on recall list.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

it seems to be mostly on her back end i would suspect environmental allergies too. wash all bedding in baby friendly detergent and if she has a crate wash it out with some good soap and give ur pup a good bath to with some hypo-allergenic soap something gentle since it looks so irritated. for like the 5th time today i find myself agreeing with Mr Vile lol, start feeding rice and chicken for now and see if it calm down a bit. for the real raw sores u might want to get some sort of dog friendly ointment to help with the healing.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like the dog needs to be on an all raw diet. Could also be allergies to fleas? I fostered a dog that had flea/grain allergies! Poor dog was itching non stop. Looked very similar to your dog...I attached a pic. Allergies are tricky as it could be anything! But in my experience it is often food allergies...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok so the pic I posted is not the greatest, but in the light his looked very similar. What food are you feeding?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Allergies without a doubt! And antibiotics and steroids will only weaken her immune system more. antibiotics only mask the problem for a bit and then it will be back . A Raw PMR diet is the only thing that fully cured my bitch.


----------



## tracebird (Jun 28, 2012)

what is a raw PMR diet?


----------



## tracebird (Jun 28, 2012)

I was feeding her Rachael Ray Nutrish and a little over a month ago I started feeding her Iam's Sensitive Naturals.


----------



## tracebird (Jun 28, 2012)

hey yall thank you so much for the input! 

OK so the vet called me today and told me that the culture results were in (it took two weeks) and that she tested positive for RINGWORM! 

She had 2 lime dips (one on June 8th and then one on June 15th). I stopped though because they were not even sure if ringworm was what was wrong)

I'm going to take her to the vet on Monday, but...

Does anyone have any suggestions on what would help? What is the BEST way to cure my little baby? Yall are awesome and any advise would help a lot!!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Not sure if a good food would help with ringworm but it would help with skin, coat, and other health conditions. Check out http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html. and get a good quality food from a feed store or similar. Rule of thumb, if its sold at the grocery/walmart/superhuge pet store, its prolly junk food.


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

tracebird said:


> hey yall thank you so much for the input!
> 
> OK so the vet called me today and told me that the culture results were in (it took two weeks) and that she tested positive for RINGWORM!
> 
> ...


Definitely wash all bedding. The vet may have you start using an antifungal shampoo for a while (just make sure you follow all directions on it). They may also start her on an oral antifungal medication as well. If they do, watch for stomach problems, as sometimes these medications can be kind of hard on the stomach and liver.

The lime dips work well to kind of soothe the skin, and won't hurt to continue them, but they really stink.

One thing you may want to do is check around your property for stray cats. Cats can be pretty good spreaders of ringworm, and you may have to set live traps to control the population if there are a lot of them around.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

and keep an eye out on yourself for spots of ringworm... dry patches of itchy skin.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

By just the belly shots I could tell it was ringworm. My late female Pepsi had this really bad after taking her out and about from the house caught it somehow. Anyways my vet told me to just go to Rural King or Tractor Supply and pick up this

Ideal Animal Health Topical Fungicide, 16 oz.


----------

